# Frogs & Toads > African Bullfrogs >  male or female

## Maverick

male or female gimmie ur best guess.

----------


## Maverick

srry about all those pics.

----------


## SCF

It's a female. =)

----------


## Maverick

is there still a chance of it being a male

----------


## Maverick

And i got it from lllreptile on 6-6-13

----------


## Lija

no, no chance, it is a very pretty female. :Smile:

----------


## Maverick

lija do u have a male or female

----------


## Lija

right now just one female

----------


## Maverick

i think this was a test from god to see how much i love my frog.

----------


## Maverick

Is it possible for a almost 2 month abf to look like a girl and end up a male when it grows up?

----------


## SCF

> Is it possible for a almost 2 month African Bullfrog to look like a girl and end up a male when it grows up?


It is possible..

----------


## Colleen/Jerrod

Absolutely a female, but a very nice one!!

----------


## Lija

> It is possible..


 but not likely lol   I very highly doubt that particular frog is almost 2 month old  :Smile:  I'd say  it is subadult.

----------


## SCF

I agree  :Wink:

----------


## Colleen/Jerrod

Lija and SCF we all know it is possible because we've all seen it  :Big Grin:

----------


## Maverick

oh hell no it is  most definently not a sub adult.It is almost 2 months old.this is when i got he/she on 6-6-13

----------


## SCF

This is off topic, but I guess you have to be careful with the word H*LL , it's considered a curse word here (I guess?) but even when you search the word there are 300 references of it being used and 12 pages of threads with the word "h*ll" in it. I was lucky enough to be referred to the forum rules for using it by "Flybyferns"

----------


## Maverick

alright srry scf

----------


## SCF

No problem with me at all. =) I was just relaying my personal experience, in my opinion if you are going to keep things to a standard, you should do it with all, not once in a blue moon referencing members to read the rules (and editing their posts) when the same thing has been posted on this forum for years...

I deleted the message on my profile after re-reading the rules then searching the word. I found it utterly ridiculous.  :Wink:

----------


## Maverick

so do u think FOR SHURE my pixie is female or does it just look like a female and just to early to tell?

----------


## SCF

Unfortunately I believe (the same as the other experienced members) it is for sure a female. That's how they look at that age. If it were leaning towards a male, the width of it's jaw would extend to it's forearms. At this point, it's body is now getting heavier and wider rather than longer with an elongated (triangular) head.

----------


## Maverick

what if i told u it is 3"

----------


## Maverick

and it takes 5 or more crickets a day

----------


## SCF

What if I told you my two week old baby is 2" and eats 40 small dubia a day?

----------


## Maverick

ok i find that hard to belive and show it to me

----------


## Lija

you guys are funny  :Smile:

----------


## Maverick

what if i told u my frog came from antartica.

----------


## NialR35

2 inches and 40 dubias a day? pyxie or t-rex?

Anyway to the OP, you are most likely stuck with a female. Which is good because 1) smaller tank 2) a lot less food compared to a frogzilla male. 3) no croaking at night time. 

Just love your frog, if you really wanted a male you should've gotten and adult  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Maverick

thanks for the wise words i was just trying to make shure

----------


## SCF

> ok i find that hard to belive and show it to me


Which part is hard for you to believe? I have pics of when I first got my newest pyxie which was 7-5 next to a quarter, and today I put a measuring tape next to it and sure enough it's 2". The 40 small dubia is nothing to a growing baby, I have a chart that I log the amount of feeders my animals consume daily, it's pretty hard to make this stuff up...

----------


## Maverick

if ur 2" baby can do it mine can too and what do u think about making a trade to someone on the forum.

----------


## SCF

Also just to clarify, most of these dubia that I am feeding are small in size, my baby can easily get 3 at once. The number 40 sounds impressive, but if the dubia were larger, it would not be 40. If your trade does not work out, there is a LPS near me that I was at the other day, the owner has two sub adults, I sexed them for her (weird because she is not able to.) She has 1 male and 1 female about 3". I can pick up the male for you and ship it if you like, she was selling them for 38 dollars each.

----------


## Maverick

can u do it in september.And there is one problem my mom doesn't want to hand out info to a stranger but im all for it.

----------


## Maverick

would u take some money and some expensive yugioh cards

----------


## SCF

I have no idea if they will still be there in September, I'm sure she will raise the price by then as well. I really can't help you with your mom either. I was just offering to help you obtain a male.

----------


## SCF

I don't own them. =\

----------


## Maverick

can u take them in get them a good eating routine and healthy

----------


## SCF

Let me pm you.

----------


## Maverick

did u already pm me

----------


## Maverick

im a lil new to my email

----------


## SCF

I did =)

----------


## Colleen/Jerrod

Maverick this is a male Pyxi's growth. Look at this thread of mine.

http://www.frogforum.net/african-bul...-i-anyone.html

----------


## Maverick

scf u did what

----------


## Maverick

scf ur pm is full i cant send more

----------


## SCF

I cleared out my inbox a bit. =)

----------


## Maverick

Pm me about the pixie at ur lps.and sending

----------


## NialR35

So did you change your frog? The first pictures you posted about a week ago were for sure of a female and the latest ones you posted look of a smaller male.

----------


## Maverick

the first pics that i posted where when i was handling gunther.so when  i handle it it looks like a girl but when gunther is calm it looks like a male.

----------


## Maverick

gunther's head next to a 25cent coin

----------


## Jack

Have you ever heard it croak? Most people thought it was a female but it turned out male. You can't tell 100% just by looking at a photo of it. Here is mine, they look fairly similar.

----------


## Maverick

Yes i did and it sounded like a duck

----------


## Maverick

i got more pics

----------


## Maverick

this one also

----------


## Maverick

and this

----------


## SCF

She's looking nice!

----------


## Maverick

yes he is looking nice.thanks scf

----------


## Colleen/Jerrod

> yes he is looking nice.thanks scf


Last picture shows female. Sorry Maverick its a girl, but don't get discouraged. Even females of this species reach a good size. A 5" frog is not small especially when they are heavy bodied like Pyxies and Pacman Frogs.

----------


## NialR35

The quack sound you hear is most likely from your albino. Pyxies don't make those sounds when calling, they sound like a bull "mooing". The last shot you posted top/down is a female head and she's big enough now to tell the difference.

----------


## Maverick

I don't think the croak came from my pac bc they are on diff sides of my room.

----------


## SCF

> The quack sound you hear is most likely from your albino. Pyxies don't make those sounds when calling, they sound like a bull "mooing". The last shot you posted top/down is a female head and she's big enough, now to tell the difference.


Females will/can make a quack type of sound, while not being disturbed. I've heard it. Obviously they are not calling though, hehe. =)

----------


## DeltaElite121

That's definitely a female. There's no "speculation" on that. My female looks identical. Typical smaller head, wider body that is easily recognizable when in a relaxed position. My female also used to make those sounds, and now she will only hiss when she is agitated.. Which is very rare.

----------



----------


## SCF

NialR35, here's where I would come in and say something to the extent of "we have all been saying this for awhile now." lol, inside joke now? Aww reminds me of the days of genetically engineered hamsters (not so bad though.) We need to start a "Sex my mutant hamster" thread.



Is it a male or female?

----------


## DeltaElite121

> NialR35, here's where I would come in and say something to the extent of "we have all been saying this for awhile now." lol, inside joke now? Aww reminds me of the days of genetically engineered hamsters (not so bad though.) We need to start a "Sex my mutant hamster" thread.
> 
> 
> 
> Is it a male or female?


masculine tusks. Definitely a male.

----------


## SCF

lol! I thought so!

----------


## Colleen/Jerrod

> NialR35, here's where I would come in and say something to the extent of "we have all been saying this for awhile now." lol, inside joke now? Aww reminds me of the days of genetically engineered hamsters (not so bad though.) We need to start a "Sex my mutant hamster" thread.
> 
> 
> 
> Is it a male or female?


Lmao!!!!!!!!!

----------


## NialR35

Hahaha but the stripe around the body suggests female though.

----------


## SCF

> Hahaha but the stripe around the body suggests female though.


Nial you bring up a good point. I was not completely sure with _H. Mutanticepus._ ​

----------


## NialR35

> Nial you bring up a good point. I was not completely sure with _H. Mutanticepus._ ​


Yea man, a male _H. Mutanticepus._ must have horns, lacks the stripe and sings for the frog prior every feeding to stimulate appetite.

----------


## Maverick

Really ben ten.And I ordered 2 more pixie frogs

----------


## SCF

> Really ben ten.And I ordered 2 more pixie frogs


Nice, did you go with LLL again, or somewhere else? I didn't understand the first part of your post though. "Really ben ten?"

----------


## NialR35

> Really ben ten.And I ordered 2 more pixie frogs


Awesome! I suggest you start saving for a 40B in order to keep all three together like you were planning to, they will need this much space once full grown. I can vouch if you ordered from LLLreptile, they have a great reputation and are very professional. Also, blind that wallet ASAP! hahaha, get a Dubia colony as soon as you can and you will save a lot of $$$.

Here is a good thread http://www.frogforum.net/food-feeder...r-roaches.html

----------


## Maverick

> Awesome! I suggest you start saving for a 40B in order to keep all three together like you were planning to, they will need this much space once full grown. I can vouch if you ordered from LLLreptile, they have a great reputation and are very professional. Also, blind that wallet ASAP! hahaha, get a Dubia colony as soon as you can and you will save a lot of $$$.
> 
> Here is a good thread http://www.frogforum.net/food-feeder...r-roaches.html


I wa going to my lps today to buy roaches for $7.99 for 15lg but they closed.And what are good names for my two new pixies?Ben ten is a stupid cartoon from like 2007.

----------


## SCF

I like to wait on a confirmed gender before naming, but you could use neutral names as well. I'm not that great at naming anyways.

----------


## SCF

15 large Dubia? As in 15 adult pairs with 1 extra or just large nymphs?

----------


## NialR35

Speaking of Dubias, where is a good reliable place to order discoids so I can get my colony going.

----------


## Maverick

Full blown adults.

----------


## SCF

> Full blown adults.


You will need *at least* a few hundred adults to be able to heavily feed out of your colony.

----------


## Maverick

Thats not what i was told when i bought them.

----------


## NialR35

> Thats not what i was told when i bought them.


I would follow SCF's advise. He actually breeds different types of feeders so he should be more reliable than a LPS that just sells what others breed for them.

----------


## SCF

> Thats not what i was told when i bought them.


I would not intentionally give you false information Maverick. Everyone was new once. Ask all of the other big breeders their opinions. Your 15 will take you at least a couple years to be able to feed three African Bullfrogs, please do not take offense to my posts, i'm simply trying to help, nothing more, nothing less.

----------


## SCF

To break it down with numbers...

I'm not sure the ratio of females to males that your 15 adults are, but for the purposes of this break down I'm just going to assume that you have 9 females and 6 males, a 3:2 ratio. Hypothetically, if you have average birth rates of 30 nymphs per female, you would have 270 nymphs to start off with your first batch. 

Now take into account that after the first batch, there's about a month of gestation period, so the second month you won't have a new batch. By the third month, you'll have another 270 nymphs if the rates remain the same (all hypothetical). At this point, assuming you have not fed off any nymphs, whatsoever, you should have your 15 adults, 270 two-month old nymphs and 270 1/8 inch new nymphs. 

BUT, the first day I got my recently purchased pyxie (approx. 3 weeks old at the time), it ate 29 dubia nymphs. The days thereafter, it varied anywhere from 27-33 nymphs at each of its dubia feedings (I like to vary its diet). Now, let's assume that you feed ONE of your frogs 30 dubia nymphs (1/8 to 1/4 inch, or newly-born to 1 month old) every third day in a week. That's 90 dubia nymphs a week. 

However, you have three frogs, so that's 270 nymphs a week. So you'll just about annihilate everything you just produced yourself in your colony. But what about the other three weeks of the month? And not to mention that you now have no future dubia generation to continue to expand your colony. AND don't forget to factor in your dry month of gestation. 

Oh, and your dubia will take 5 months to become adults. And you can't disregard that your frogs are going to continue to grow and the tiny dubia will eventually not be enough for them. 

Just to reiterate, these are hypothetical numbers, other things factor into breeding and how much you can produce, i.e. foods, temps, humidity. 

Hope this helps.

----------


## NialR35

> To break it down with numbers...
> 
> I'm not sure the ratio of females to males that your 15 adults are, but for the purposes of this break down I'm just going to assume that you have 9 females and 6 males, a 3:2 ratio. Hypothetically, if you have average birth rates of 30 nymphs per female, you would have 270 nymphs to start off with your first batch. 
> 
> Now take into account that after the first batch, there's about a month of gestation period, so the second month you won't have a new batch. By the third month, you'll have another 270 nymphs if the rates remain the same (all hypothetical). At this point, assuming you have not fed off any nymphs, whatsoever, you should have your 15 adults, 270 two-month old nymphs and 270 1/8 inch new nymphs. 
> 
> BUT, the first day I got my recently purchased pyxie (approx. 3 weeks old at the time), it ate 29 dubia nymphs. The days thereafter, it varied anywhere from 27-33 nymphs at each of its dubia feedings (I like to vary its diet). Now, let's assume that you feed ONE of your frogs 30 dubia nymphs (1/8 to 1/4 inch, or newly-born to 1 month old) every third day in a week. That's 90 dubia nymphs a week. 
> 
> However, you have three frogs, so that's 270 nymphs a week. So you'll just about annihilate everything you just produced yourself in your colony. But what about the other three weeks of the month? And not to mention that you now have no future dubia generation to continue to expand your colony. AND don't forget to factor in your dry month of gestation. 
> ...



Scary man....I really want to start a colony because I need to save money on feeding these guys. I wouldn't mind buying night crawlers and breeding Dubias for a variety.

 By the way SCF, clear your inbox so I can respond hahah!

----------


## SCF

I keep clearing it (not completely), I talk too much to people though.

----------

